# Hayden Creek Buys Life-Like Racing from Walthers !



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Harden Creek Slot Cars acquires Life-Like Racing from Walthers

Milwaukee, WI - Wm. K. Walthers, Inc., is pleased to announce that Harden Creek Slot Cars, LLC of Lakeland, Florida, has purchased the entire Life-Like HO scale road racing line. Owned and operated by Terry Flynn, who is widely known for his long-time dedication and support of HO road racing, Harden Creek offers a full range of cars and performance accessories.

Following the announcement, Walthers President J. Philip Walthers said, “While the acquisition of Life-Like Racing in 2005 provided us with a unique product line, Walthers has always been best known as the leading distributor in model railroading. With the sale to Harden Creek, we’re confident racing fans will see the line grow in both selection and popularity.”

About Walthers
Established in 1932, Wm. K. Walthers, Inc., is dedicated to manufacturing and distributing high-quality model railroad equipment in various scales. Walthers represents over 300 domestic and international suppliers and serves model railroaders and hobby shops around the world, offering the largest selection of products to model train enthusiasts in the industry.

Contact:
Terry Flynn – Harden Creek Slot Cars, LLC. 863-450-9835 - [email protected]

Contact:
Kara Yanacheck - Walthers Marketing Communications Dept. 414-527-0770

Terry Flynn
www.hcslots.com
hcslots.corecommerce.com/
863-450-9835 cell
863-644-2682 shop
[email protected]


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Already posted it R3....:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*oops*



vickers83 said:


> Already posted it R3....:wave:


Sorry, my bad, I didn't see it  I've been a little out of it :freak: since my Auto Accident on Nov. 1st


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

sweet should be interesting


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
Can you say *LIFE-LIKE-VIPER*
I sure hope so. :thumbsup:

gt40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Like I said in the first post on this.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=488258


Best news all year. I am not a LifeLike buyer, but this is good news just the same....LongLiveLifeLike


Add AFX mount to the cars, and I just may buy some goodies from them. Make and sell a LL body to AFX chassis adapter if nothing else.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Overall, it's good news for the industry. But for me tho, it has no effect, as I no longer buy inline powered cars made after 1971 !


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool; I really loved the older M chassis for racing. They had plenty of speed and would still slide perfectly.

Tom


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

swamibob said:


> Very cool; I really loved the older M chassis for racing. They had plenty of speed and would still slide perfectly.
> 
> Tom


Me too!!!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Mmm mmm---More M-Chassis, please*---Would love to see the Indy cars redone---They were a Fun racer---The Olds boody, too---John


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*ifelikes*

good to hear make the m chassis cars again ty.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> good to hear make the m chassis cars again ty.:wave:


I believe I saw on his site. that he already has/sells M-Chassis & T (??) Chassis..:freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Life Like*

The Life Like chassis that are currently for sale on my sites are from REH. They were acquired prior to the deal. It is in NO WAY an indication of future events. Redoing the M car is certainly something I will explore. It is WAAAAY to early to tell or say or guess just what can be done. There are a lot of 'moving parts' to any production run. Any one thing can derail the entire project. Wanting, doing, and having are often not the same thing:tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*thank you*



riggenracer said:


> The Life Like chassis that are currently for sale on my sites are from REH. They were acquired prior to the deal. It is in NO WAY an indication of future events. Redoing the M car is certainly something I will explore. It is WAAAAY to early to tell or say or guess just what can be done. There are a lot of 'moving parts' to any production run. Any one thing can derail the entire project. Wanting, doing, and having are often not the same thing:tongue:


good luck in what ever you decide to do
glad you took the bull by the horns
I think you will have a lot of support


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

1> thanks for making the effort 
2> good luck on getting things as you want


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

slotking said:


> 1> thanks for making the effort
> 2> good luck on getting things as you want


Agreed on the above! Good luck to you sir. We are pulling for ya! 

And let me say that I am available for any kind of product testing help. 

Tom


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

riggenracer said:


> The Life Like chassis that are currently for sale on my sites are from REH. They were acquired prior to the deal. It is in NO WAY an indication of future events. Redoing the M car is certainly something I will explore. It is WAAAAY to early to tell or say or guess just what can be done. There are a lot of 'moving parts' to any production run. Any one thing can derail the entire project. Wanting, doing, and having are often not the same thing:tongue:


best to build stock of what you got in the deal.....
recast from the molds & sell the parts you got. to recoup some of the investment cash quickly...
juggle paint schemes on the bodies you got... then go from there...
best advice I have :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

